# FreeBSD on Intel Celeron 847, 1.1 GHz, 17W TDP



## nickednamed (Jan 6, 2013)

Does any one have any more information about the Intel C847 CPU? My current motherboard is starting to die on me so I'm looking for a new motherboard with the following features:


silent
passively cooled
low-power
integrated graphics
working driver on FreeBSD [no VESA]
When I say working driver, I don't need to play games, or watch 1080p, etc. I just want to do my work [text, images, documents, internet] on a 1920x1080 screen, using my tiling window manager. Nothing too demanding. 

I've come across a rather interesting little motherboard: MSI C847MS-E33

With the following processor: Intel Celeron 847

What I can't find is any details about the integrated graphics, and hence whether or not it is supported in FreeBSD. Can any one help me out?


----------



## Davsjo (Jan 6, 2013)

The chipset (NM70) seems to use Intel HD 2000 graphics (a motherboard based on the same chipset has it at least: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=143433&pid=1224234#pid1224234). I would feel a bit hesitant even though it might be supported with the KMS patch.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 6, 2013)

nickednamed said:
			
		

> I've come across a rather interesting little motherboard: MSI C847MS-E33
> 
> With the following processor: Intel Celeron 847
> 
> What I can't find is any details about the integrated graphics, and hence whether or not it is supported in FreeBSD. Can any one help me out?



According to this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Intel_graphics_processing_units

It has Intel HD Graphics (one model before Intel HD 2000 Graphics).

I would look into the MINI-ITX solutions also, for a small quite box, this one for example:
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/C847IS-P33.html



			
				Davsjo said:
			
		

> The chipset (NM70) seems to use Intel HD 2000 graphics



Since the introduction of Intel Nehalem and later CPUs (anything newer then Core 2 Duo / Core 2 Quad) the graphics is kept in the CPU, not in the north brodge.


----------



## nickednamed (Jan 7, 2013)

So, if I've understood all the stuff about KMS support in FreeBSD 9.1, this CPU/GPU should work, albeit with a few quirks? IE Up to 6th Generation "Intel HD Graphics" should work according to FreeBSD Wiki.

Good news I guess


----------

